# Rose red



## nathalie (Nov 30, 2012)

Red rose moisture and frozen in the morning, just for pleasure of eyes !


----------



## gonewild (Nov 30, 2012)

Very nice photograph!


----------



## nikv (Nov 30, 2012)

Nicely photographed! Thanks!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 30, 2012)

gonewild said:


> Very nice photograph!



I agree!!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 30, 2012)

Very neat Nathalie 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hera (Nov 30, 2012)

So beautiful. Thanks!


----------



## nathalie (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 30, 2012)

nice observation and picture! many look at nothing around themselves, always nice to find people who can 'look about them and see....'


----------



## Clark (Nov 30, 2012)

Sexy.


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 30, 2012)

I love the picture!


----------

